# Look Announces New Full Suspension Mtn Bike - 996 Pro Team



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

press release on Mtbr.com:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/look-announces-new-full-suspension-mtn-bike-996-pro-team/​San Jose, CA - 7/22/08

Fresh from our guys in the field, here is the first look at the brand new full suspension mountain bike from Look!

It is called the 996 Pro Team and features A.S.K. (Anti-Squat Kinematics).

It has 4 inches of rear suspension travel.

Higher rez photos and more specs coming soon.

source: Thien Dinh, RoadBikeReview.com


----------

